# HELP! Can't strap in standing up



## LVhish486 (Jan 29, 2021)

Please help. This is my first post so I thank anyone who could help. I've been snowboarding for over ten years and still cannot strap in standing up after getting off the lift. I'm a really good boarder but for the life of me I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong. I started hanging out with a lot of skiers and it really holds them up, not to mention uses a crazy amount of energy now that I'm getting older. 

When trying to strap in, it feels like my bindings are still too far apart even though I have them set to the closest setting together and whenever I try to put my right boot in the binding, the board slips out and/or I lose balance, even though I dig my heel side into the snow. I've tried on my heel side and toe side both with the same result. It just never feels comfortable trying to do it.

I've tried adjusting and shifting my binding numerous ways thinking that my board wasn't positioned correctly. I tried pushing my bindings the most forward on the toe side thinking that maybe it would assist in forward balance and give me a better center of gravity but that didn't help (also combined that with pushing the heel cup forward and that was just too much toe side). I also put my bindings at the narrowest setting (legs closest together) and that didn't help either. 

I don't know if it's my set-up or what. I'm 5'8" and 165 pounds and I have a Ride Kink board with Burton Cartel bindings and 32 Lashed boots.

Any suggestions or tips would be great.

Thanks so much guys


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That does sound strange - it's something I taught myself within the first few days riding. I can ride off the lift and strap in without stopping if it's not too steep. I'm nearly 50 and no yogi.

You shouldn't have to mess with your bindings either, they should be set how you like to ride.

If it's not completely flat look up hill and make a tiny shelf with your heel edge, making sure the board is at the correct angle so as it doesn't want to move when you put your weight on it. That's it? If you can reach when you're sat down you should be able to reach standing.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Can you strap in standing up in the living room?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

As Snow Hound alluded to, I dig a little rut perpendicular to the downward slope of the hill\mountain, set my heel edge in the rut, strap in and off I go. I ride with many skiers so I get strapped in as quickly as possible. Sitting down is not an option, I don't want my ass to get cold and I'm getting too old to do the sit-stand thing.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

LVhish486 said:


> Please help. This is my first post so I thank anyone who could help. I've been snowboarding for over ten years and still cannot strap in standing up after getting off the lift. I'm a really good boarder but for the life of me I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong. I started hanging out with a lot of skiers and it really holds them up, not to mention uses a crazy amount of energy now that I'm getting older.
> 
> When trying to strap in, it feels like my bindings are still too far apart even though I have them set to the closest setting together and whenever I try to put my right boot in the binding, the board slips out and/or I lose balance, even though I dig my heel side into the snow. I've tried on my heel side and toe side both with the same result. It just never feels comfortable trying to do it.
> 
> ...


Your setup (board, boots, bindings, angles) have nothing to do with this problem you are having. 

From my experience, strapping in while standing up is a combination of core strength & balance and knowing how to get your board dug into the snow at the optimal angle & position. You can even try doing extra digging (overlapping the first trench you dig) to create a mini-pocket in the snow for you to rest the front of your board into (snow conditions permitting). Also take into account the slope of the area you are digging into. When you are secured enough in your trench, you can then put your back foot into the binding and strap in (this part requires balance and strength). 

And more importantly for proper technique, I dig into the snow on my heel edge. I do not see how someone would try to strap in while resting on their toe edge, with the way that we naturally strap in to a snowboard binding with a highback. 

Just curious: in your 10 years of snowboarding, how many days have you averaged per season? I find it hard to believe with your experience that you cannot strap in while standing up. Might also have to do with being around so many skiers? I personally do not have any skiers in my circle of friends. haha. 

You may consider step-in bindings if you want to keep up with skiers. Or make more snowboarder friends that know how to strap in while standing. 

I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Like snowdaddy asked, im interested to know too if you can do it in living room? Also while youre strapping in move your weight onto the foot youre strapping in. this helps to keep the board still.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

As everyone else has said, the way your bindings are set up is irrelevant. It's about setting an edge perpendicular to the snow and then being able to balance on your heel side edge. Any reasonably good snowboarder should be able to balance on the heel side edge with one foot. If you can't do that, I'm not sure how you get off lifts. 

Maybe you're over thinking it? Turn your snowboard as if you are trying to stop when riding down the hill (i.e. perpendicular to the fall line). Balance on one foot and stick the other foot in. Fasten straps. Hardest part is balancing, but it shouldn't be much different than a heel side turn while riding.

If you're still having trouble, try going to a gradual slope and practice riding and stopping on your heel side edge with just your front foot strapped in. Practice until you're proficient and that should build up the skill/muscle memory to strap in while standing.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Why not just get some K2 Clickers or Burton Step on? 
Problem solved.


----------



## LVhish486 (Jan 29, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> Can you strap in standing up in the living room?


Yeah, I have no problem doing it standing up and flat ground. That's why I'm so confused.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

LVhish486 said:


> Yeah, I have no problem doing it standing up and flat ground. That's why I'm so confused.


So when you dig your heel edge in make sure to reach down and use the high back you're not strapped into to dig in extra. I bet the bindings feel like they're too far apart because it's slippery under the board.

Not sure if you would be helped by Step On bindings. Step on bindings require a bit of balance/training to step into when the board is mowing around. However, you get good at using step on bindings, your skier friends will be pleased.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I can’t do this either. I hate it lol.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First, as an aside, don't adjust your setup to try to make this easier. That's a red herring. Adjust your setup for optimal ride, because that's why you're there in the first place.

Second, I'm in my 60's and I can strap in standing up, so it's not objectively hard. You can strap in in your living room, so you don't have a health issue that's getting in the way, or some kind of equipment failure. So it's got to be technique.

Start a process of elimination. Vary one thing at a time. Face uphill and try. Face downhill and try. Dig a trench. Don't dig a trench. If you start strapping in and you slide to the right, re-dig with the right side of the trench slightly higher. Try bending more at the waist. Try bending more at the knees. And so on. You have to narrow down just what you're doing (or not doing) that's causing you problems.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Getting the shelf level or even tilted heelside is helpful for me. 

Call me lazy, but I like when I can find someone else's shelf to use. There's often a shelf already waiting for me where I'd want to kick one anyway. You can give it a kick every time you settle into it and thereby maintain the community shelf.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Assuming your on a level spot it must be because of your balance, it can be tricky with such a slippery base to stand on. Until you can zero in on the sweet spot of not slipping off balance when your trying to stick your foot in the binding I'd suggest maybe removing a glove and put or under your edge, or carry a bandana or something to give you that little bit of friction to prevent the board from slipping.

But seriously after 10 years haha. Don't feel too bad I have a hard time strapping up while sitting cause I got kinda fat over the years.


----------



## Bunny hill dominator (Nov 10, 2019)

Just like everyone else is saying..... I try and find the flattest spot I can, if not make it myself! I'm almost 50 and on the heavyier side and have always strapped in standing every since I started boarding 20 years ago. Oh and no skier friends either ha!


----------



## LVhish486 (Jan 29, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> Your setup (board, boots, bindings, angles) have nothing to do with this problem you are having.
> 
> From my experience, strapping in while standing up is a combination of core strength & balance and knowing how to get your board dug into the snow at the optimal angle & position. You can even try doing extra digging (overlapping the first trench you dig) to create a mini-pocket in the snow for you to rest the front of your board into (snow conditions permitting). Also take into account the slope of the area you are digging into. When you are secured enough in your trench, you can then put your back foot into the binding and strap in (this part requires balance and strength).
> 
> ...


I don't go every weekend, maybe a few times a year. I used to go a lot when I was younger and took a few years off so I got back into about 8 years ago. For the life of me I cannot remember if I had this problem back then but now that I'm older, it's embarrassing.

I can't strap in standing up but I can go down double diamonds and hit the park if I want to.


----------



## LVhish486 (Jan 29, 2021)

Do you think that maybe my board is too big? Would this explain why my bindings feel so far apart? I do have narrow hips and have my bindings set as close together as possible but still have that balance issue on the snow. 

I have a problem stepping on or over the binding strap, maybe that throws off my balance and I should try putting that back strap behind my heel back so I can step straight on the pad rather than bending down and moving it out of the way.

And everyone was right about the binding adjustments having nothing to do with this. I thought that changing my high back and shifting my bindings more toward the toe would help keep my heel balance but it didn't at all. So I'm going back to the center setting for toe/heel but having my bindings closest width apart as far as nose/tail.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

LVhish486 said:


> I have a problem stepping on or over the binding strap, maybe that throws off my balance and I should try putting that back strap behind my heel back so I can step straight on the pad rather than bending down and moving it out of the way.


Straps can totally mess with you, and derail the process. I always take the time to position my straps first- messing with them with your foot locked in position (or worse wrong position) while bent over is no beuno.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Crusty said:


> Straps can totally mess with you, and derail the process. I always take the time to position my straps first- messing with them with your foot locked in position (or worse wrong position) while bent over is no beuno.


The value of straps that lay open when unstrapped is seriously underrated. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> The value of straps that lay open when unstrapped is seriously underrated.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


My K2 bindings have a hinge that holds the strap open. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> My K2 bindings have a hinge that holds the strap open. It's pretty awesome.


It's only a matter of time before you talk me into a pair, actually pretty amazing you haven't already. I mean, they're kind of meant for my party platter too. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> It's only a matter of time before you talk me into a pair, actually pretty amazing you haven't already. I mean, they're kind of meant for my party platter too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah, you know some Leins on that Party Platter would probably be pretty sweet. 

There is a quick adjust camlock on the toestrap opposite the ratchet that can get knocked loose in the trees sometimes. That's my only beef, and it doesn't happen often. I've thought about locking it down with a zip tie or something.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I stumbled upon Speed Trap the other day, seems like a good solution for people who struggle but don't want to go Step-on. I'm tempted to get a kit for use in the indoor domes, assuming they post to this side of the pond.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Radialhead said:


> I stumbled upon Speed Trap the other day, seems like a good solution for people who struggle but don't want to go Step-on. I'm tempted to get a kit for use in the indoor domes, assuming they post to this side of the pond.


No, just no. This is akin to moving your bindings to make strapping in easier. It doesn’t make sense and will bring a whole other host of issues with it. Gimmicks are not the answer


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

bseracka said:


> No, just no. This is akin to moving your bindings to make strapping in easier. It doesn’t make sense and will bring a whole other host of issues with it. Gimmicks are not the answer


I disagree. Same bindings, same stance width, same angles, so it doesn't compromise anything once you're strapped in. All it does is remove the two actions that can be tricky if you're struggling to reach your feet (holding the straps out the way to get your foot in & getting the ends of the straps engaged). I hate the usual gimmicks as much as the next man (bluetooth-operated rotating baseplates & wire hooks to support the board on lifts being two of the worst). But this strikes me as being a very practical solution to what is a genuine problem for less mobile/flexible people.


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> I stumbled upon Speed Trap the other day, seems like a good solution for people who struggle but don't want to go Step-on. I'm tempted to get a kit for use in the indoor domes, assuming they post to this side of the pond.


IDK this seems excessive. I feel like its easier to just move your straps out of the way before stepping onto your binding. Also, it looks like you have to move the strap to the end of the toe ladder in order to slide your foot in which will cause your straps to be off-center when tightened down, compromising your riding. 

I also think they look ridiculous lol may as well start wearing a Ruroc and a backpack speaker to complete the look.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Burton has hinged straps you can retrofit on other setups. I put a bunch on older bindings I had. 

I still suck at doing it standing sometimes though!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Radialhead said:


> I disagree. Same bindings, same stance width, same angles, so it doesn't compromise anything once you're strapped in. All it does is remove the two actions that can be tricky if you're struggling to reach your feet (holding the straps out the way to get your foot in & getting the ends of the straps engaged). I hate the usual gimmicks as much as the next man (bluetooth-operated rotating baseplates & wire hooks to support the board on lifts being two of the worst). But this strikes me as being a very practical solution to what is a genuine problem for less mobile/flexible people.


For sure everyone is allowed their opinion. Try it out and let us know how it goes. Gimmicks like this have been tried before by companies with significantly bigger budgets and have never caught on/worked out correctly. The last last time I saw something like this was by Solomon in the early '10s. It only lasted a few season then and they only did it on the toe. I believe k2 did something similarly around that time as well with a pull cord on the ankle.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Targas have/had a rubber strap attached to the toe and ankle straps that would pull them out of the way when unbuckled. Great idea, mediocre execution. First, the rubber strap was too stiff and not elastic enough, so if you set it loosely, it didn't do much, and if you set it tight, it would actually fight you when trying to strap in. Second, they attached the strap to the buckle itself in such a way that it tended to pull the buckle open and unstrap you without warning. Ungood for sure.

But those are minor engineering issues. Use a different rubber compound and attach the strap differently and it would be brilliant. The thing above is over-complicated.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If this is such an issue then rear entry bindings sound like something you should consider.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, you know some Leins on that Party Platter would probably be pretty sweet.
> 
> There is a quick adjust camlock on the toestrap opposite the ratchet that can get knocked loose in the trees sometimes. That's my only beef, and it doesn't happen often. I've thought about locking it down with a zip tie or something.


Of course some pop up for sale right after I just buy some new Unions... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

